# Coast G45 LED Flashlight



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry sweetcheeks, but Coast and Streamlight are on two completely different levels.

It's like comparing Fisher Price to Hilti.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't bring myself to spend that much on a Streamlight. I consider all my small tools disposable so I spend accordingly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I can't bring myself to spend that much on a Streamlight. I consider all my small tools disposable so I spend accordingly.


I used to be a big Surefire fan. But just like Veto Pro Pac's I feel out of the hobby and stopped paying the money.

Now I use the M12 Sticklight for most flashlight duties. I keep a Fenix E12 in my service tray for when it's needed. A lot of light from a small package and I can keep it between my teeth when I need to (don't like headlights). Uses a single AA. https://www.amazon.com/Fenix-Flashl...HLLS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1499000570&sr=8-4


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This flashlight is GREAT for $12!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 1 question, do you have to go through 5 modes with the switch to get it to go to spot light?

That is my make or break on many small lights.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, an excellent light. Keep it right next to the kleins...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My 1 question, do you have to go through 5 modes with the switch to get it to go to spot light?


No it's on/off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> No it's on/off.


Then I'd buy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Yes, an excellent light. Keep it right next to the kleins...


You don't carry dikes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I used to be a big Surefire fan. But just like Veto Pro Pac's I feel out of the hobby and stopped paying the money.
> 
> Now I use the M12 Sticklight for most flashlight duties. I keep a Fenix E12 in my service tray for when it's needed. A lot of light from a small package and I can keep it between my teeth when I need to (don't like headlights). Uses a single AA. https://www.amazon.com/Fenix-Flashl...HLLS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1499000570&sr=8-4


I use sure fires on a few forearms but not for work.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You don't carry dikes?


You can see the orange handle right above the kleins. All I've ever used. I do have diagonal side cutters in my tool box at home but never use them... maybe 10 times in my life.

I think that's what you mean by dikes. 

Thomas & Betts WT112M Side Cut/Crimping Pliers...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use sure fires on a few forearms but not for work.


10+ years ago there weren't many options out there for cheap super bright flashlights like there are today. 

All electricians had Mini Mags and used the full size D cell Maglites when they needed more lights. But I would pull out my tiny Surefire E2e that I EDC'd which was brighter than a 6 D cell Maglite.

I had many other Surefires, it was a hobby just like collecting knives.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> You can see the orange handle right above the kleins. All I've ever used. I do have diagonal side cutters in my tool box at home but never use them... maybe 10 times in my life.
> 
> *Thomas & Betts WT112M* Side Cut/Crimping Pliers...


Lol, that is funny I have those and keep them stored away and have only used them a few times.

I use my dikes constantly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> You can see the orange handle right above the kleins. All I've ever used. I do have diagonal side cutters in my tool box at home but never use them... maybe 10 times in my life.
> 
> *Thomas & Betts WT112M* Side Cut/Crimping Pliers...


I don't carry ***** in my normal service tray, but I use them often. In addition to cutting wire, they are good for pulling staples if you get the ones with the bend near the head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> 10+ years ago there weren't many options out there for cheap super bright flashlights like there are today.
> 
> All electricians had Mini Mags and used the full size D cell Maglites when they needed more lights. But I would pull out my tiny Surefire E2e that I EDC'd which was brighter than a 6 D cell Maglite.
> 
> I had many other Surefires, it was a hobby just like collecting knives.


I was big on Maglights right up until the LEDs came out then made a gradual switch.

Won a Terralux LED at a SH counter day and that was the end of mini mags for me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was big on Maglights right up until the LEDs came out then made a gradual switch.
> 
> Won a Terralux LED at a SH counter day and that was the end of mini mags for me.


Yeah, Mini Mags were so pathetic. They put out like no light at al. I have an LED keychain light that was brighter. 

I found a cheap source for LED retrofits for the Mini Mags for $5 and bought them for the 7 guys on my crew who kept asking to borrow my Surefire. They were bright as hell and the batteries lasted alot longer.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Like an idiot, I've probably owned 7-8 different Mag Lites over the years and every single one eventually started to flicker and be unreliable.

I have a Steamlight Stylus, which will glitch occasionally when the battery gets low, but otherwise seems pretty solid.

My Streamlight Poly Pro also developed a flicker, though.

I have absolutely no idea why it seems so hard to make a reliable circuit with a bulb, two batteries, and a switch. I refuse to pay $60 for a flashlight just to get one that stays on reliably.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The new mini-maglite for about $16 at the big box stores is a great amount of light, 80 something lumens which is usually plenty, but the switch is still hit or miss, which is a deal breaker. 

Maglite also makes a good 1xAAA tiny light with respectable amount of light, about 50 lumens. You can get the new style 2xAA mag lite with the 1xAAA together at Walmart for $20 or $25. The 2xAA is very good but I prefer a button to a twist. The 1xAAA is hard to beat for a pocket light.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> The new mini-maglite for about $16 at the big box stores is a great amount of light, 80 something lumens which is usually plenty, but the switch is still hit or miss, which is a deal breaker.
> 
> Maglite also makes a good 1xAAA tiny light with respectable amount of light, about 50 lumens. You can get the new style 2xAA mag lite with the 1xAAA together at Walmart for $20 or $25. The 2xAA is very good but I prefer a button to a twist. The 1xAAA is hard to beat for a pocket light.


 Anytime you want to buy a Maglite, stop yourself and get a Fenix instead.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

daveEM said:


> You can see the orange handle right above the kleins. All I've ever used. I do have diagonal side cutters in my tool box at home but never use them... maybe 10 times in my life.
> 
> I think that's what you mean by dikes.
> 
> Thomas & Betts WT112M Side Cut/Crimping Pliers...


I worked with an alarm installer that would carry nothing but that pliers and a screwdriver. No matter what the job, that's all he carried. And he didn't even do that many crimp terminals. And ONLY that T&B. He lost one, which I have no idea how if you only have two tools you lose track of one, but in those pre-internet-shopping days, he drove every supply house in town nuts finding that exact T&B. He would accept no substitute.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Anytime you want to buy a Maglite, stop yourself and get a Fenix instead.


I never saw them, I am always up for another flashlight. 

Collecting flashlights is better than collecting knives because I don't keep good flashlights in a drawer at home so they stay nice, I actually use them. 

But I do lose, break, or give away a lot of flashlights so cheap is good.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a pile of dead or semi-operable Mag Lights. I'll never waste money on a Mag Lite ever again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't think I've ever had trouble with the big D cell or C cell mag lites, or the 2xAA, it's the 2xAAA that have given me fits where the switch flakes out on me at the worst possible moment. The 2xAAAA and 3xAAAA pencil sized lights have been a bad joke, didn't even work out of the box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MagLite is a well known brand to the average person, and that is how they sell flashlights. 

They have always been very, very far behind when it comes to technology, they have always rested on their laurels. The only reason why they sell is because the average person believes they are a good brand. The truth is that the average mid-priced Red Chinese (you owe me a dime tesla) flashlight is better in every way other than to use it as a baton. 

There are a lot of decent lights out there, I like Fenix because they are a very good mid level brand. A "fan favorite" in the enthusiast circles.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought some of you subscribed to the "buy American" hype. Maglite should be the go to brand for ya. They are down rite obsessive about it. The owner realized once that they were buying little springs from a foreign company. To remedy that situation they invested in a machine that could make the springs there in their shop so he could hire more workers to produce them.

I don't fall for the American made fallacy but i think that attitude and that kind of real world action is admirable.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Flyingsod said:


> I thought some of you subscribed to the "buy American" hype.


 Nope. I will never, ever buy an inferior product just because it was made in America. Maglite is a good example of why.


> Maglite should be the go to brand for ya. They are down rite obsessive about it. The owner realized once that they were buying little springs from a foreign company. To remedy that situation they invested in a machine that could make the springs there in their shop so he could hire more workers to produce them.
> 
> I don't fall for the American made fallacy but i think that attitude and that kind of real world action is admirable.


He should be spending more time making better products that keep up with all the other brands. No one cares where a spring was made.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I never leave the house without it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cut that broken nail you heathen.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Cut that broken nail you heathen.


Gross eh?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You just have never seen working hands before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, Mini Mags were so pathetic. They put out like no light at al. I have an LED keychain light that was brighter.
> 
> *I found a cheap source for LED retrofits for the Mini Mags for $5 and bought them* for the 7 guys on my crew who kept asking to borrow my Surefire. They were bright as hell and the batteries lasted alot longer.


Yeah I did the same to the pile of them I had.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You don't carry dikes?


I remember my union required tool list... Diagonal side cutting pliers...:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I remember my union required tool list... Diagonal side cutting pliers...:laughing:


I always have a minimum of lineman's, dikes, and an 11-in-1 when I'm terminating everything else is optional.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> Like an idiot, I've probably owned 7-8 different Mag Lites over the years and every single one eventually started to flicker and be unreliable.
> 
> I have a Steamlight Stylus, which will glitch occasionally when the battery gets low, but otherwise seems pretty solid.
> 
> ...


Far from $60 and the switch works everytime, has this since 2007.

TerraLUX 3L2AA


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I used to be a big Surefire fan. But just like Veto Pro Pac's I feel out of the hobby and stopped paying the money.
> 
> Now I use the M12 Sticklight for most flashlight duties. I keep a Fenix E12 in my service tray for when it's needed. A lot of light from a small package and I can keep it between my teeth when I need to (don't like headlights). Uses a single AA. https://www.amazon.com/Fenix-Flashl...HLLS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1499000570&sr=8-4


I liked the older surfires. I went to streamlight when surefire redesign. Probably when PK or whatever his name was left. I do still buy G2X pros


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Streamlight Polystinger


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you cut the broken nail yet?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

A good electrician sees well in the dark and doesn't need a flashlight. I don't know about you guys but I do my best work in the dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> A good electrician sees well in the dark and doesn't need a flashlight. *I don't know about you guys but I do my best work in the dark. *


Me too but none of that has anything to do with electrical, flashlights, or any battery operated devices!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Me too but none of that has anything to do with electrical, flashlights, or any battery operated devices!


They make corded models?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> They make corded models?


I have no use for a 'corded' model nor an inflatable friend!

As for 'corded models' I have seen an ad or two for Japanese "pleasure bots". 

I can try and find you an email addy if you are looking!


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

splatz said:


> This flashlight is GREAT for $12!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Coast light that I have. $10, has a little pen clip so it stays right in your pocket, gets used all the time. We are issued flashlights and headlamps (and everything else we need) at work but they are incandescent and produce too much glare. The cheap as nuts flashlight is the only tool I brought from home and the only thing that gets used more is the 5 in 1. 

For per use cost, can't be beat.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the Coast flashlights.
You could buy them at HD with the combo red or white light for military blackout camps that ban white lighting. 

The trouble was the buttons were too easy to get bumped on in your pocket or bag, killing the battery. After 6 years one finely got dropped too many times and died.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This flashlight is GREAT for $12!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'd pick one of these up next trip. A basic flashlight like this with a good beam is perfect for leaving in a couple places around the house.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a Coast G35 that I use for house duty in case the power goes out. Decent little light.


----------

